# drying sweet basil



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I picked a bunch of sweet basil this morning the end have blooms or bloom buds on them can I dry them as well or toss that part thanks for answers in advance


----------



## maters (May 25, 2011)

Drying basil really kills the flavor. I freeze it. Rinse it, let it air dry, and throw it in a freezer bag, jar, old sour cream container, or whatever you want to use. When it's frozen, it is very brittle, so you can just crumble it up rather than chop it. 

An old neighbor of mine used to make a smoked jalapeno pesto and can it. That stuff was delicious.

I also will process basil, garlic, oil, lemon juice, salt and pepper (everything in pesto except cheese) and freeze it in ice cube trays. That really perks up a soup or spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I dry it all the time. I think it is wonderful. You just don't want to crush it up when you put it in jars. Crush when you go to use it. 
I even dry it in the microwave just fine.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The flowers and buds are very bitter, in my opinion. 
I pick them off. You may not find them so.

I dry basil in the dehyadrator and think it is still quite nice.
I leave the leaves whole and admit that I do not wash them before drying. (so sue me  )

Nothing compares to frozen basil, flavor-wise, though.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

To retain the fresh flavor, toss it in a blender with just enough water to turn it into a slurry. Freeze it in ice cube trays and store in Ziplock bags. Always fresh. (You can do the same with parsley and oregano.)

Martin


----------

